# Neuling braucht hilfe... bitte :D



## Rurdo (3. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!
Ich geh zwar noch zur Schule, doch werde ich im Sommer 2013 austreten und dann den Beruf EDV-Techniker erlernen.
Nun lese ich überall, dass Programmierkenntnisse von Vorteil sind..
Ich würde gerne Grundkenntnisse von C++, Java und HTML erlernen!
Kennt ihr gute Tutorials oder würde sich einer von euch für mich zeitnehmen? (Skype und TS3 ist vorhanden)
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## derP4computer (3. November 2012)

> Ich würde gerne Grundkenntnisse von ............ HTML erlernen!


1.) HTML lernen und die eigene Website erstellen - HTML Kurs / Seminar
2.) SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)
3.) CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. November 2012)

C++
Einfhrung in C++ - Gratis C++ Programmieren Lernen, 106 Beispielprogramme Inklusive
C/C++ Forum :: "Ich mchte C++ lernen! - wie fange ich an?"
C++-Programmierung/ Inhaltsverzeichnis

Java
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index
Java | OnlineTutorials
www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung

HTML
HTML Tutorial - Inhaltsverzeichnis - HTML.net
PlanetHTML - Der einfachste Weg HTML zu lernen!
SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)


----------



## Robonator (3. November 2012)

Bei HTML, PHP, C# und CSS kann ich dir helfen


----------



## DarkMo (3. November 2012)

ler die grundlagen der programmierung (meinetwegen anhand von c++) und du kannst im grunde alle sprachen beherrschen. brauch dann nur noch nen bissl einarbeitungszeit in die feinheiten und speziellen geschichten/unterschiede, aber im grunde isses ja latte, da eh alles zu 90% *drama-keule-schwing* gleich is ^^

un html is nur das aneinanderreihen von script-tag-"befehlen", also da kann man nich wirklich von programmieren reden. sie das als grundlage und übung für später mal php zum bsp (dynamisch solche html seiten bauen). das geht dann schon eher wieder in richtung programmierung  is aber wie gesagt dann auch nich soooo viel anders wie c oder so. aber php fetzt scho. sehr "offen" oder wie mans nennen mag. keine typgebundenen variablen, arrays mit string-keys... das vermiss ich immer bei normalen sprachen xD schlimm, wenn man sich mit dieser lachsen umgangsweise mal beschäftigt hatte ><


----------



## rtf (3. November 2012)

Für PHP
PHP Manuel
google hilft mir auch immer sehr oft bei meinen Problemen

für die anderen wurden schon gute Quellen genannt. 

Mit Dantenbanken wirst du dich dann auch ausseinandersetzen müssen. Also auch mal in mysql oder sql reinschnuppern. 
ansonsten kann ich dir den Tipp geben immer wieder mal was zu programmieren, um auch am Ball zu bleiben.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (3. November 2012)

Dann lass ich auch nochmal 2 Klassiker hier: Java/C++ highscore.de Html und auch der ganze andere webspaß html-Seminar.de


----------



## Dusk (3. November 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein Programmierer habe aber doch ein paar Kentnisse über C++. 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mit C++ anzufangen da das meiste C/C++ basierend ist. 
Es ist anfangs zwar etwas schwer aber mit der Zeit und etwas hingabe wird das klappen. 

Ich kann dir da nur wärmstens Sterminio Productios ( Deutsch ) oder thenewboston ( Englisch ) empfehlen.
Sind beide Youtube Tutorials und auch ziemlich gut. 

Viel Spaß beim lernen-


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2012)

Bei Java, C und C++ stehe ich auch gerne zur Verfügung.

Würde dir empfehlen mit dem Grundlegenden Anzufangen, z.B HTML, JavaScript, PHP. Die kann man immer mal brauchen und sind relativ einfach zu erlernen. 
Als weiterführendes kann ich Java empfehlen, kann man immer gebrauchen, ist eine sehr flexible und oft verwendete Sprache. Öfter als man sich vorstellt. Wenn du dann noch Lust hast, kannst du mit C / C++ anfangen. 

Wir sehen uns dann in einem Jahr! 




> da eh alles zu 90% *drama-keule-schwing* gleich is ^^


*DRAMA* Ne, scherz. Du hast vollkommen recht, kannst du eine, kannst du eigentlich fast alles. Du brauchst nur etwas einarbeitungszeit, alle Methoden, Funktionen etc wirst du eh niemals auswendig kennen. Aber dafür gibts ja die Docs.


----------



## Dusk (4. November 2012)

Du kannst dir als Student übrigens Visual Studio Professionel 2012 auf Dreamspark kostenlos runterladen.
Kostet normalerweis 666 Euro.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. November 2012)

Wobei sich die frage stellt, ob es nicht Klüger erst c++ und dann Java zu lernen, denn wenn du die ganze zeit unter Java dynamisch allokiert hast und dann bei c++ nicht ganz genau aufpasst, kriegst du große Probleme. Andersrum ist das glaub ich einfacher, weil man dann auch versteht was der gc eigentlich macht.


----------



## Leandros (4. November 2012)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Wobei sich die frage stellt, ob es nicht Klüger erst c++ und dann Java zu lernen, denn wenn du die ganze zeit unter Java dynamisch allokiert hast und dann bei c++ nicht ganz genau aufpasst, kriegst du große Probleme. Andersrum ist das glaub ich einfacher, weil man dann auch versteht was der gc eigentlich macht.


 
Ok, das ist natürlich ein Argument, stimmt, hatte ich in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht. War ja auch schon Spät. 
Mit C++ direkt anzufangen ist aber immer so eine Sache, finde ich. Ist ja schon eine eher etwas kompliziertere Sprache.


----------



## bingo88 (4. November 2012)

Dafür hat man in Java das große Framework, das einem viel bereitstellt. Man kann sich dann mehr auf sein Programm/Problem konzentrieren und muss sich nicht mit so "Kleinkram" rumschlagen. Wenn man dann die Grundlagen gelernt hat, kann man sich an einer tieferen Sprache wie C++ versuchen. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung im Umfeld der Lehre, dass sich die Leute bei Java nicht so schwer tun wie bei C++. Es ist in der Regel einfacher, erst einmal die Grundlagen der Programmierung zu verstehen und dafür muss man nicht unbedingt wissen, was da alles im Hintergrund abläuft.


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

C++ ist SEHR konfortabel, und um so viel "Kleinkram" musste dich da gar nicht gümmern, so lange du nicht hunderte von MB an Speicher allocieren willst.

Programmiert mal was für den Linux-Kernel in C. DANN wisst ihr was kleinkram bedeutet  Einfach new/malloc und so funktioniert da nicht.  DA gibts graue Haare ganz umsonste 

SO BTT:
Du schreibst, du "verlässt" die Schule...

Meinst du, du schmeist hin, oder meinst du, du bist dann fertig mit der Schule?

Allgemein sollte dir halt klar sein, das Informatik sehr viel mit Mathematik zu tun hat.


----------



## KastenBier (5. November 2012)

Für den Anfang einfach ist erst einmal HTML. Die Seite *Self HTML* hat mir beim erlernen sehr weitergeholfen. Dort wird auch auf die Hintergründe und die Geschichte eingegangen. Alles sehr interessant.


----------



## crusherd (5. November 2012)

Empfehlenswert ist auch www.cplusplus.com .
Da findet man viele Beispiele und Referenzen rund um c/c++.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## Mel0ne (8. November 2012)

Hier sind auch gute Tutorials, nicht nur zu Programmiersprachen wie C++ und Java, 
sondern auch zur Linux/Unix-Administration

Anfangsseite Willemers Informatik-Ecke


----------

